# CRA Login Not Working



## Fisherman30

Hi Everyone,

I was able to successfully login to my CRA account a few days ago, and it made me setup multi-factor authentication (they send a passcode to my cell phone every time I try to login). Over the weekend, I've tried logging in with my username and password, it doesn't send me the multifactor passcode, and I get an error saying "ERR.021", and I can't access my account. Anyone else experienced this? I've heard the CRA help line is useless right now, since CRA employees are all working from home, and essentially just not doing their jobs. Heard lots of people waiting on hold for 8 hours, just to be hung up on at closing time. 

Thanks!


----------



## like_to_retire

Yep, you have pretty well summed it up Fisherman30.

ltr


----------



## ian

I just tried. No issue. The password went to my cell as usual. Entered the number, and in the account as per usual.


----------



## Retiredguy

Just logged - no issue. could be the site was down while they do maintenance. Weekends this time of year there often shut down on weekends doing T slip uploads.


----------



## newfoundlander61

I only use the partner login via my Bank now instead of the old way, way easier and never have an issue.


----------



## agent99

newfoundlander61 said:


> I only use the partner login via my Bank now instead of the old way, way easier and never have an issue.


I just logged in using the partner log-in. Just went straight in as before. No 2-step verification. In a way, it is not very secure. The account info for my partner bank gets automatically filled in and even if there was a call back to our home phone, anyone sitting here at my desk would get in no problem! But what could they then do? Pay my taxes for me 

My wife logs in same way, but she has to fill in the bank account number and password and then a code. This makes more sense. What I don't know, is where my bank account info is being stored. I thought I had cleared all saved passwords from Chrome. Just checked, and it seems my debit card number is stored in LastPass and when I choose partner log-in, that goes to bank log-in and uses that account/password. Only a problem if someone tried to access from my computer. I should change this. I don't see CRA site security as being a big issue, but bank access could be.


----------



## raybacchus

I have had the same thing happen to me starting on February 11, 2021. I've been using the Partner Login for about 5+ years without issues until Feb 11. I called the CRA and they advised me that it means that Internet access has been disabled and a security officer needs to call me back to re-set my account (I guess). They said it will take about three days. I've tried logging in via cell-phone and via home internet without success I can't access my Business Account either so it seems I am locked out of everything. Does this mean I don't have to pay my taxes in 2020?


----------



## Fisherman30

I was able to login last week, but now I can't. Doesn't work with my account login, or my signin partner bank login. I tried calling the CRA twice now, and I get "we regret to inform you that due to high call volume, all of our agents are busy and our waiting queues are full. Please call again later."


----------



## raybacchus

From what I have learned:
There was apparently another breach and some accounts were impacted. This may not be for CRA itself, but from the Sign-in Partner as well. My account got flagged because of my Sign-In Partner. Here is what occurred today:

I called the CRA right at 9:00 AM on Feb 16, 2021.

The queue was already 1.5 hours long but I waited. An agent actually answered me at about the 1 hour 20 minute mark and we went through the usual security verification process. The gentleman on the phone was truly helpful and professional. It took another 30 minutes online speaking with the gentleman but it got resolved. I was able to login to My Account again.

Few pointers:

Have patience with them and clearly explain that your account was locked with error code 021 and that means *Internet Disabled.*
Explain that you need access to *My Account* (and in my case *My Business Account*)
Have income tax returns from the last *three* years available. They may ask you to confirm numbers on certain lines to validate your identity.
They may ask you to set up a secure pin for future telephone contact - I recommend doing this. The more secure you are the better it is for you 
They also explained that the account showed up on a list and I should use a different browser and change my password with my sign in partner to be safe.

The gentleman stayed on the phone with me and ensured I was able to get back into My Account and also set up two-factor authentication.
I gotta say, this gentleman (name was Gordon) was the most helpful agent I have ever spoken to when dealing with the government.

Note that they may also disable your email address on file with CRA. Once you get the unlock removed just add the email address back. 

I was also told that if you have different bank accounts and different banks perhaps choose your primary bank as the Sign-in partner. Do not sign in with several Sign-In Partners, but choose one and stick with it.
Use a different browser for your tax and government interaction. For example, if you regularly use Chrome for browsing then use Edge or a different browser for your interaction with the government.


----------



## Fisherman30

Great, thanks for all the info! I'll give them a call nice and early next time.


----------



## hnikitop

Fisherman30 said:


> I was able to login last week, but now I can't. Doesn't work with my account login, or my signin partner bank login. I tried calling the CRA twice now, and I get "we regret to inform you that due to high call volume, all of our agents are busy and our waiting queues are full. Please call again later."


exactly my experience as well


----------



## Beckmann

raybacchus said:


> From what I have learned:
> There was apparently another breach and some accounts were impacted. This may not be for CRA itself, but from the Sign-in Partner as well. My account got flagged because of my Sign-In Partner. Here is what occurred today:
> 
> I called the CRA right at 9:00 AM on Feb 16, 2021.
> 
> The queue was already 1.5 hours long but I waited. An agent actually answered me at about the 1 hour 20 minute mark and we went through the usual security verification process. The gentleman on the phone was truly helpful and professional. It took another 30 minutes online speaking with the gentleman but it got resolved. I was able to login to My Account again.
> 
> Few pointers:
> 
> Have patience with them and clearly explain that your account was locked with error code 021 and that means *Internet Disabled.*
> Explain that you need access to *My Account* (and in my case *My Business Account*)
> Have income tax returns from the last *three* years available. They may ask you to confirm numbers on certain lines to validate your identity.
> They may ask you to set up a secure pin for future telephone contact - I recommend doing this. The more secure you are the better it is for you
> They also explained that the account showed up on a list and I should use a different browser and change my password with my sign in partner to be safe.
> 
> The gentleman stayed on the phone with me and ensured I was able to get back into My Account and also set up two-factor authentication.
> I gotta say, this gentleman (name was Gordon) was the most helpful agent I have ever spoken to when dealing with the government.
> 
> Note that they may also disable your email address on file with CRA. Once you get the unlock removed just add the email address back.
> 
> I was also told that if you have different bank accounts and different banks perhaps choose your primary bank as the Sign-in partner. Do not sign in with several Sign-In Partners, but choose one and stick with it.
> Use a different browser for your tax and government interaction. For example, if you regularly use Chrome for browsing then use Edge or a different browser for your interaction with the government.



Thanks!


----------



## nvc_wildcat

Just happened to me as well. Got an email from the CRA saying my email address had been removed from my account. I tried logging in with my sign-in partner and got the dreaded Error-ERR.021; looks like we've got a decent sized data breach on our hands again. Not looking forward to the 1 hour plus phone call.


----------



## TonjaP

nvc_wildcat said:


> Just happened to me as well. Got an email from the CRA saying my email address had been removed from my account. I tried logging in with my sign-in partner and got the dreaded Error-ERR.021; looks like we've got a decent sized data breach on our hands again. Not looking forward to the 1 hour plus phone call.


Same! And I’ve currently been on the phone for an hour. Talked to one lady but she had to transfer me after verifying my identity and have been on hold since.


----------



## like_to_retire

I've never used the sign-in partner method as I have had a simple CRA login password for a very long time, but from the number of problems with this sign-in situation, it looks like it ain't that great an idea.

ltr


----------



## TonjaP

like_to_retire said:


> I've never used the sign-in partner method as I have had a simple CRA login password for a very long time, but from the number of problems with this sign-in situation, it looks like it ain't that great an idea.
> 
> ltr


It’s the only method I’ve ever used and up until august of last year I’ve never had a problem. Just someone at home bored hacking government websites I’m sure.


----------



## Dinaovo

nvc_wildcat said:


> Just happened to me as well. Got an email from the CRA saying my email address had been removed from my account. I tried logging in with my sign-in partner and got the dreaded Error-ERR.021; looks like we've got a decent sized data breach on our hands again. Not looking forward to the 1 hour plus phone call.


This just happened to me as well! I’m glad it’s not just me. I’m on hold with CRA 45 mins down, 1:15 to go


----------



## Chinook71

nvc_wildcat said:


> Just happened to me as well. Got an email from the CRA saying my email address had been removed from my account. I tried logging in with my sign-in partner and got the dreaded Error-ERR.021; looks like we've got a decent sized data breach on our hands again. Not looking forward to the 1 hour plus phone call.


*Exactly* what happened to me this afternoon (email about my address being removed, tried to login, rec'd err.021) ... I called and selected the online services option - got through pretty quickly but as soon as I mentioned error code agent said I needed the security dept. and patched me over. Message said two-hour wait time ... as I type this I'm 2 hrs and 45 mins in. So now I just don't know if I'll find a resolution tonight. Helps to know I'm not alone in the weirdness though.

Argh.


----------



## Fisherman30

Chinook71 said:


> *Exactly* what happened to me this afternoon (email about my address being removed, tried to login, rec'd err.021) ... I called and selected the online services option - got through pretty quickly but as soon as I mentioned error code agent said I needed the security dept. and patched me over. Message said two-hour wait time ... as I type this I'm 2 hrs and 45 mins in. So now I just don't know if I'll find a resolution tonight. Helps to know I'm not alone in the weirdness though.
> 
> Argh.


So which option should I select to get through to the security dept?


----------



## Chinook71

-


----------



## Chinook71

Fisherman30 said:


> So which option should I select to get through to the security dept?


I don't know ... but I'm going to find out ... after three hours and 10 mins of being on hold the call just disconnected ... I'll post if I figure it out ... 🤯 ...Just called back in and I _think _it's Option 1 then Option 2 and stay on the line. Can't say for sure however since I got another message saying "due to high call volume all our agents are busy and our queues are full - please call back another time" ... I'm off to make pancakes. Will try this madness again tomorrow. I did, during my 3 1/6 hour hold, rediscover Minesweeper and Freecell though ... after a several decade hiatus.


----------



## Lake

I got an email today saying my email was removed from the cra account and when I tried logging in I received an error and it just showed a number to call. 
not sure what happened it only seems to be mine affected and not my husbands. 



Chinook71 said:


> I don't know ... but I'm going to find out ... after three hours and 10 mins of being on hold the call just disconnected ... I'll post if I figure it out ... 🤯 ...Just called back in and I _think _it's Option 1 then Option 2 and stay on the line. Can't say for sure however since I got another message saying "due to high call volume all our agents are busy and our queues are full - please call back another time" ... I'm off to make pancakes. Will try this madness again tomorrow. I did, during my 3 1/6 hour hold, rediscover Minesweeper and Freecell though ... after a several decade hiatus.


----------



## Fisherman30

Lake said:


> I got an email today saying my email was removed from the cra account and when I tried logging in I received an error and it just showed a number to call.
> not sure what happened it only seems to be mine affected and not my husbands.


Same. I just got the email today saying my email has been removed. I lost access a few days ago, and now this email. Same as everyone else. My Wife has had no issues though.


----------



## newfoundlander61

Surprising if a data breach occurred the media hasn't got wind of it yet. I don't generally use it very often but did so when applying for the CERB each month from April to Sept. Sounds like they are having issues of some kind so better to just not bothering to use it until its sorted out.


----------



## ryanchoi

I'm having a exatly same problem. called cra waited more than 3 hrs and couldn't able to talk in person.
It seems like whole lot of people calling for same problem...


----------



## like_to_retire

Canadians are getting alerts from CRA saying their email has been removed.

_"Some Canadians are receiving emails from the Canada Revenue Agency saying their email address has been removed from their account, raising suspicions of a data breach at the country’s tax administrator."_

ltr


----------



## LFC

Chinook71 said:


> *Exactly* what happened to me this afternoon (email about my address being removed, tried to login, rec'd err.021) ... I called and selected the online services option - got through pretty quickly but as soon as I mentioned error code agent said I needed the security dept. and patched me over. Message said two-hour wait time ... as I type this I'm 2 hrs and 45 mins in. So now I just don't know if I'll find a resolution tonight. Helps to know I'm not alone in the weirdness though.
> 
> Argh.


i was on hold for 3 hours and 3 minutes then.a recording came on that due to technical difficulties, my call can not be transferred to an agent! 😡


----------



## sarahmourz

The same happened to me at around 12pm. Also got an email saying my email address was removed from my account. It's so frustrating because the queue is always full when you try to call them.


----------



## fireseeker

Amazing. 
A dozen "people" had CRA issues and all decided what they should do was ... join CMF today to talk about it. 

Safe to say something is broken. Personally, I'd start the inquiry at CMF's policy of not moderating initial posts for spam.


----------



## newfoundlander61

I didn't realize how many people and how often the CRA got used. Its handy the odd time for me but it appears to have other uses.


----------



## newfoundlander61

Well its out in the media: "CRA locks online accounts amid investigation, leaving users worried". Unknown number of accounts affected, as federal revenue agency says *no hack has been detected.*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/cra-accounts-locked-1.5916607


----------



## Retired Peasant

..


----------



## Fisherman30

fireseeker said:


> Amazing.
> A dozen "people" had CRA issues and all decided what they should do was ... join CMF today to talk about it.
> 
> Safe to say something is broken. Personally, I'd start the inquiry at CMF's policy of not moderating initial posts for spam.


I'm confused. Are you saying this thread is spam? Also, I've been here for 3 years. I'd say a nation-wide major problem with CRA online services is plenty relevant to the CMF tax forum, personally.


----------



## AltaRed

Fireseeker is saying there are several newcomers with their first posts in this specific thread. It is unusual to say the least, but unlike Fireseeker, I am not particularly concerned about it. Moderation has never been a strong suit of this forum.


----------



## R.G.

.


----------



## like_to_retire

R.G. said:


> I found some answers, as to why this is happening.
> Check out this page
> EFILE news and program updates - Canada.ca
> Scroll down to:
> *February 4, 2021
> Multi-Factor Authentication*
> _There is a link at the bottom of that section, for more information._


Don't understand. Be more specific for the stupid people here.

ltr


----------



## R.G.

.


----------



## like_to_retire

R.G. said:


> click on link & read.. cant be any easier


Sorry, too much information. Does everything have to be a puzzle?

ltr


----------



## newfoundlander61

"The tax agency says an internal analysis revealed evidence that an unspecified number of user IDs and passwords may have been accessed by unauthorized individuals “through a variety of means by sources external to the CRA.”

CRA locks some online taxpayer accounts that may have been accessed by outsiders


----------



## Lenette19

Fisherman30 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was able to successfully login to my CRA account a few days ago, and it made me setup multi-factor authentication (they send a passcode to my cell phone every time I try to login). Over the weekend, I've tried logging in with my username and password, it doesn't send me the multifactor passcode, and I get an error saying "ERR.021", and I can't access my account. Anyone else experienced this? I've heard the CRA help line is useless right now, since CRA employees are all working from home, and essentially just not doing their jobs. Heard lots of people waiting on hold for 8 hours, just to be hung up on at closing time.
> 
> Thanks!


I have always logged in with my bank account . But it keeps showing lost connection . So i used google chrome and it asked to send me a text to authenticate. But my cellular service was off. So i turned it on. Next thing i tried and my access was blocked and needed to call. I been hold for 2 hours . Will i ever get through tonite .


----------



## newfoundlander61

CRA suspends online accounts of over 100,000 Canadians after login credentials found for sale on dark web.

CRA suspends online accounts of over 100,000 Canadians after login credentials found for sale on dark web


----------



## fireseeker

Fisherman30 said:


> I'm confused. Are you saying this thread is spam? Also, I've been here for 3 years. I'd say a nation-wide major problem with CRA online services is plenty relevant to the CMF tax forum, personally.


My comments were not directed at you, Fisherman30, or your thread. Apologies for the confusion.
AltaRed correctly clarified my meaning in post #34.


----------



## Fisherman30

Ah okay, no problem, I understand now. I finally got my account unlocked today after 2 hours on hold. Thankfully I had other things to do around the house to occupy that time. Regaining access was easy, and only took about 5 minutes once I was through to an agent. She was nice and helpful. She unlocked my account, and waited on the line while I changed my username, password and all of my security questions. While I was doing this, the call dropped, because she was talking to me from a cell phone. Thankfully, I had her on the line just long enough to complete these actions, and it looks like my account access is working normally. If the call had dropped before I changed all of my credentials, it would have been a very frustrating waste of 2 hours.


----------



## m3s

Fisherman30 said:


> Thankfully I had other things to do around the house to occupy that time. Regaining access was easy, and only took about 5 minutes once I was through to an agent. She was nice and helpful. She unlocked my account, and waited on the line while I changed my username, password and all of my security questions.


So if someone got your credentials and basic info on the dark web, they could just call in and change your username and pass in about 5 mins. Let me guess they asked a few basic questions that require little skill to dox


----------



## Fisherman30

m3s said:


> So if someone got your credentials and basic info on the dark web, they could just call in and change your username and pass in about 5 mins. Let me guess they asked a few basic questions that require little skill to dox


Actually, they asked pretty specific questions about numbers entered on specific lines of previous tax returns. I think how they did it was pretty secure. Multifactor identification is now mandatory as well, so you have to enter a code that's messaged to your cell phone, in addition to answering security questions in order to login.


----------



## AltaRed

2FA is not necessarily mandatory. I have yet been asked by CRA MyAccount to go to 2FA. I answer a security question each time I log on.


----------



## m3s

Fisherman30 said:


> I think how they did it was pretty secure. Multifactor identification is now mandatory as well, so you have to enter a code that's messaged to your cell phone, in addition to answering security questions in order to login.


SMS is known to be very weak for 2FA. Anyone can easily port your mobile number to another phone. This is the equivalent of trusting a teenager at a mall kiosk with the security of your accounts.

CRA is still in the dark ages sadly. I had a real 2FA code in Germany 10 years ago


----------



## like_to_retire

m3s said:


> .
> CRA is still in the dark ages sadly. I had a real 2FA code in Germany 10 years ago


Can you explain this?

ltr


----------



## m3s

Many accounts with "SMS 2FA" have been hacked because you are putting the onus on some teenager to not let some random person port your SIM card. SIM cards were never designed for security and teenagers were never hired, trained or paid for such responsibility.

It is irresponsible of Canadian banks and especially CRA to use SIM cards and SMS codes for such security. The best 2FA nowadays is U2F. This requires a physical device so it is too much for most people. There are apps like Authenticator and Authy that are far better and easy enough.


----------



## paulrichards1203

I've been calling nonstop and every time regardless of the time of day, CRA is telling me they're too busy to accept my call. Any way to get around this madness without calling? It is very, very frustrating.


----------



## newfoundlander61

I am no expert but with tax time starting regardless of which number you call the waiting you are experiencing will not let up any time soon.


----------



## GaryM

Fisherman30 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was able to successfully login to my CRA account a few days ago, and it made me setup multi-factor authentication (they send a passcode to my cell phone every time I try to login). Over the weekend, I've tried logging in with my username and password, it doesn't send me the multifactor passcode, and I get an error saying "ERR.021", and I can't access my account. Anyone else experienced this? I've heard the CRA help line is useless right now, since CRA employees are all working from home, and essentially just not doing their jobs. Heard lots of people waiting on hold for 8 hours, just to be hung up on at closing time.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes same experience. Spent many days trying to speak to a human to reset but no luck. Frustrated. How can i do my taxes? Help someone please.


----------



## GaryM

Fisherman30 said:


> So which option should I select to get through to the security dept?


Same.. just awful service and very timewasting and frustrating.


----------



## Eclectic12

GaryM said:


> Yes same experience. Spent many days trying to speak to a human to reset but no luck. Frustrated. How can i do my taxes? Help someone please.


What do you need from CRA's online service?

Worst case is to do the return, print it and mail it in. Not as convenient but it should work like the old days.

IOW ... don't panic, it can still be done.


Cheers


----------



## Tostig

For the first time ever, I tried to log in. I didn't know I had an Access Code until I was trying out GenuTax.

Then at the CRA login page, I realized I didn't know what my user ID or Password was. Guessing my user ID was my SIN and the PW was the Access Code I tried it and failed. Then I went to my excel spreadsheet of passwords and used what I had listed there: failed.
Then I clicked on "I forgot my user ID" and filled-in the data: my SIN, birthdate and Line 15000 of my 2019 NoA. But again there was an error message because one of those was incorrect. I tried it twice.

So I wonder if this login problem is still a problem

or

Maybe I hadn't really registered. But I'm afraid to proceed because this will be my fifth attempt and I will be locked out.


----------



## AltaRed

You don't have login credentials unless you have previously applied for them either directly with CRA, or via 'partner bank'. The latter is the way most people are now doing it. You still need to register though. What are you trying to do with CRA online?

Not sure what GenuTax is asking you for, but there is a NEW item in tax software as regards an Access Code that was presented on 2019 NOAs. That is not a login access code though.


----------



## Tostig

AltaRed said:


> You don't have login credentials unless you have previously applied for them either directly with CRA, or via 'partner bank'. The latter is the way most people are now doing it. You still need to register though. What are you trying to do with CRA online?
> 
> Not sure what GenuTax is asking you for, but there is a NEW item in tax software as regards an Access Code that was presented on 2019 NOAs. That is not a login access code though.


What is Option 1) sign-in Partner as opposed to Option 2) CRA user ID and password? I just registered with option 2. I will be mailed my code in 10 days. I remember several years ago, I did this too but never got the mail or e-mail.

GenuTax wanted the Access Code as an option to autofill my tax return. When I Google it, the Access Code was the little tiny alphanumeric letters in the 2019 NoA just below the Date Issued at the top right. I didn't do the auto-fill tax.

So I though this Access Code would let me log in and to see if I'm missing any T-slips that CRA already had.


----------



## AltaRed

That Access Code on the NOA has to do with NETFILE only. It is not your login for CRA MyAccount.

CRA giives you (me) 3 options to sign in to My Account.
1) Option 1 is via a sign-in partner such as your bank. Your bank is used as a pass through to get to MyAccount, i.e. CRA trusts that since you have online credentials with a bank like Royal Bank, that is good enough to validate your identification to login. Most people sign in to MyAccount that way these days.
2) Option 2 is get a code from CRA so that you can register directly with CRA MyAccount with a User ID and password. As you are in the process of doing and how many of us long timers login
3) For BC residents at least, use of our Health Insurance number to register with CRA.


----------



## LilGau80

Fisherman30 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was able to successfully login to my CRA account a few days ago, and it made me setup multi-factor authentication (they send a passcode to my cell phone every time I try to login). Over the weekend, I've tried logging in with my username and password, it doesn't send me the multifactor passcode, and I get an error saying "ERR.021", and I can't access my account. Anyone else experienced this? I've heard the CRA help line is useless right now, since CRA employees are all working from home, and essentially just not doing their jobs. Heard lots of people waiting on hold for 8 hours, just to be hung up on at closing time.
> 
> Thanks!


I logged into my CRA account 3 days ago no problem had to do the mutli-factor authentication to my cell phone as well, I had to go back into it for a print out, and when I went to try the login, I got the same error message ERR.018 and can't access my account now. Its been 3 days like this, so I am wondering why this is happening, and if anyone is also experiencing the same issue. I have tried calling the 1-800 number but I keep get that all agents are busy and to call back later. So not helpful. If you are having the same issue, let me know if you have suggestions as to why this is happening??. Thanks.


----------



## LilGau80

like_to_retire said:


> Don't understand. Be more specific for the stupid people here.
> 
> ltr


That isn't why, this for me has been happening way before they were doing the upates and no one could use EFile. So something else is up.


----------



## bobadook

finally i loged into my acount couple days ago !! but now i found all my RRSP and TFSA contrubituons for 2020 are cleared and shows zero contributions which is wrong(no history for 2020) !!! I tried so many times to contact them but I never was able to contact any agents even after wating for 4 hours on hold! I don't know how I should file my tax for this year ! does anyone else have this issue!?


----------



## balexis

bobadook said:


> finally i loged into my acount couple days ago !! but now i found all my RRSP and TFSA contrubituons for 2020 are cleared and shows zero contributions which is wrong(no history for 2020) !!! I tried so many times to contact them but I never was able to contact any agents even after wating for 4 hours on hold! I don't know how I should file my tax for this year ! does anyone else have this issue!?


You should not rely on the CRA to get this information. Your bank issued you slips for all RRSP contributions, use that. As for TFSA, its on you to monitor your contributions, and in any case TFSA contributions are not part of your tax declarations.


----------



## rl1983

Anyone else having problems logging into their My Business Account?


----------



## the_apprentice

rl1983 said:


> Anyone else having problems logging into their My Business Account?


Yes, and without any issues yesterday. I understand they are constantly implementing security measures, yet there is always an issue with their website.


----------



## rl1983

the_apprentice said:


> Yes, and without any issues yesterday. I understand they are constantly implementing security measures, yet there is always an issue with their website.


Thanks for confirming. At least I found another way to file and pay my GST thankfully.


----------



## ecorso

I, too, had faced similar login issues on the tax web one two weeks ago! One of my friends said that Canada Revenue Agency shuts down the tax website due to security fears. The Canada Revenue Agency is shutting down its website due to security concerns related to the virus. I don't know if it is true or not.
Did anyone hear news like this? If you get any information regarding this, please inform me too.


----------

